# What do we need?



## weephillie (Aug 22, 2010)

My wife, myself and our 13 year old daughter have made the decision to relocate to Spain, just outside Benidorm. I work as an entertainer so this location would be best for us.

What is the first step? Do we find a place to live with relevant schools nearby etc. Or do we need to get permission to live in Spain before committing to getting a property?

It's very early days at the moment and we are still trying to find out various bits of information. What papers do we all need to enable us to live in Spain. Are these papers easily available and do you have to pay for them? Do I need any special papers to work over there?

Can someone please help?


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

weephillie said:


> It's very early days at the moment and we are still trying to find out various bits of information. What papers do we all need to enable us to live in Spain. Are these papers easily available and do you have to pay for them? Do I need any special papers to work over there?
> 
> Can someone please help?


As a citizen of an EU country you have the right to live and work anywhere within the European Union. You can buy property in spain without being a resident as well without problems, the only thing you would need is a NIE (foreigner registration) number.

If you want to live in spain you need to register as a resident, this is fairly uncomplicated and basically a similar process to getting a NIE. I would suggest to get a local gestor when the time comes, he/she will do most of the paper work for a fee. All needed papaers are easy to obtain, you will need to pay small fees for the administration. When this step is done you can register with your local town on the register (padron).

Don´t forget that you will need health care and social security depending on your personal job situation (working on contract or self employed etc.)


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

If you are EU citizens all you'll need are valid passports! 13yo is a difficult age to move your daughter tho unless she's fluent in written and spoken spanish?? How does she feel about going to a spanish school?? There are English/international schools, they cost around 700€ a month which, if you have the available cash would probably best as its a continuation of the UK curriculum. 

Then you need to find some property agents, find a few properties that you like the look of and come over and look at them! Once you sign and pay the deposit, you'll get a rental agreement. With that you'll need to register with the local town hall so they know you're here and go to the local police station to get an NIE number. If you're going to be self employed you'll need a gestoria (like a solicitor) who will help to register as "automono" (self employed). You then pay into the system around 270€ a month. Then you and your family be eligible for health care.

To be an entertainer is going to be very tough here as things are, but first you'll need to find which agents are responsible for the big hotels in the area and see if they can take you on. I'm not sure if they take bookings without using the agencies????? if they do then I guess you'll need to knock on doors and "spread the word" that you're in town!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## Expat_Family (Oct 1, 2009)

Honestly I don't think it's a good time to think about starting a new life in the near of Benidorm, working as an entertainer. 
With almost 30% jobless, and almost everything closed there in the winter time, I don't see that there are any jobs available for entertainers in the near future.


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Y'aalreet maccum :yo:

I think you have to get yourself over for a one or two week "rekky" holiday & talk to as many people as you can so you can suss out how things are. 

It's hard for acts here at the moment and don't forget that if you do it properly and become autonomo (self employed) then you have to pay around 250 euros a month in to the social security ....... so that's a big wodge before you even start!

If you try to do it on the quiet then you run the very real risk of getting a tug from the Guardia. Where we are (Mojacar area) the Guardia are having a purge on entertainers, waiting outside the venue until you bring your gear out then giving you a tug and demanding to see your social security card. If you haven't got it then they reckon they can fine you & confiscate your gear.

According to E.U. directive number whatever they can't do this but you try telling that to two (or more) stroppy, tooled up Guardia at three'o'clock in the morning.

Best of luck!



Doggy......







(a geordie with a smile on his face after yesterday)


----------



## weephillie (Aug 22, 2010)

Well I was apprehensive about asking questions on a forum and the answers I have been given have confirmed why this was.

Although knowlege is power and all that and it's good to get information on what you are getting yourself into, sometimes too much info can be bad. It's good to be cautious but we like to have a glass half full rather than half empty.

We don't expect it to be a walk in the park and we will have a plan b, c and d. Of course if all else fails we can still return back to the UK. We are determined to do this and we are confident our determination will help us through the rough bits.

If we were to follow the advise given by 'Expat Family' QUOTE: "I don't see that there are any jobs available for entertainers in the near future." Then our adventure will be over before we even get on the plane. For all you know I could be the hottest property on the Costa Blanca and have work coming out of my ears!

Anyway, with my rant over I would like to thank everyone who contributed (including Expat Family) and the advise will be taken into account.

Ow Doggy, you must be happy over the result yesterday ...I was gutted! Don't get too excited, it's a marathon not a sprint and deep down you know the Mackems will finish above you!


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

weephillie said:


> Well I was apprehensive about asking questions on a forum and the answers I have been given have confirmed why this was.
> 
> Although knowlege is power and all that and it's good to get information on what you are getting yourself into, sometimes too much info can be bad. It's good to be cautious but we like to have a glass half full rather than half empty.
> 
> ...


Good on yer, if you don't give it try you'll never know but it wouldn't be right for us to give you a load of rosey old bollox then you come over & find it's totally different. We can only tell it how we see it eh.

I still think the "rekky" holiday is very important though.

As far as the footy goes, well, we'll see but the best of luck to the Black Cats........ except when they play us of course


Doggy


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

weephillie said:


> Well I was apprehensive about asking questions on a forum and the answers I have been given have confirmed why this was.
> 
> Although knowlege is power and all that and it's good to get information on what you are getting yourself into, sometimes too much info can be bad. It's good to be cautious but we like to have a glass half full rather than half empty.
> 
> ...



Knowledge is power!! But you can make up your own mind what you do with it! There is mass unemployment here 20%, but you can turn it around and say that there 80% employment and that you're going to be one of them. Come over and have a look as doggy suggests and see where you can fit in!!!!! Just dont burn your UK bridges - its always prudent to err on the side of caution!!! 

Jo xxxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

weephillie said:


> Well I was apprehensive about asking questions on a forum and the answers I have been given have confirmed why this was.
> 
> Although knowlege is power and all that and it's good to get information on what you are getting yourself into, sometimes too much info can be bad. It's good to be cautious but we like to have a glass half full rather than half empty.
> 
> ...


When asking people on a forum for advice you may get answers which were not what you hoped for, you've got to be prepared for that. Otherwise, why are you asking other people - just come out and do it your way.
You've been given ideas about the work situation here, about papers, about education - all in more or less 24 hours. And you've been wished good luck!! What more can you ask for?
The work situation really is serious  here and you did say that you had already made the decision to move. You didn't say if you speak Spanish, if you have lived/ visited Spain before, worked here before, have contacts/ a job, are thinking about sending your daughter to private or state school - all things that are _usually_ taken into consideration _before_ you decide. It may seem from the point of view of the people who are already here, and know what you are coming to, as a bit risky
I'm glad you've said that the advice will be taken into account 'cos I think you've been given very good advice.
There are plenty of threads about employment/ unemployment, education, private/ international/ state schools, Benidorm, Madrid, Malaga that you can search for if you want or need more info. If not, just ask, but be prepared for good and bad news.
Hope you findwhat you're looking for,
PW


----------



## weephillie (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks for the advice. We are taking everything into account. We fully intend to do a number of 'rekky' visits where we can ask lots of question to people who live out there.

We don't speak spanish but we are starting lessons over here, though nothing will substitute being out there picking it up naturally. I have worked (up until last year) a number of seasons in Majorca and have also worked in Benidorm back in the 90's. Though I have always resided in the UK.

We had intended to put our daughter into the mixed spanish state school though until we see what this entails we will leave our options open. She is a bright kid and picks things up quickly. A private school will not be ruled out, we will do what is best for her, that is how we will make our decision.


----------



## giritana (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi - I am a new member of this forum and joined once I realised how informative and friendly it is - I want to reply to your post as I was so surprised by your response to the replies you´ve received...! 
THe reality is that if you ask an honest question you should surely expect an honest reply. You got just that - you may not have enjoyed reading the content but it was, in my own 5 year experience of living here in Spain, totally appropriate in terms of your query!

At present, Spain is suffering very badly, re. lack of employment and income opportunities - indeed, Cadiz, where I live, was listed as the poorest city in the European community, earlier this year - not sure how we stand now, given Greece´s appalling economic situation, but it won´t have changed much. Last Summer, 50% of holiday flats were vacant. It would surely be ridiculous for members here to encourage you to move across with high hopes of regular work, even as an entertainer, don´t you think, even in more popular holiday destinations? Far better to tell you the truth - you can check out the reality for yourself, with a little Internet browsing on ´Spain´s Economic Situation,´ I´d have thought. 

So, please appreciate that members here are, IMO, giving their honest opinions and there´s a useful English phrase you might recall - ´Don´t shoot the messenger!´ 

Good luck in your search for a new life in Spain - my own took 30 years to realise, but, at last, here I am...! Luckily, there are still students for my English lessons, but then, I was teaching in England for all of those intervening years, so have lots of experience to offer, lol!
Giritana


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Well thank you!!!! We're not really a miserable bunch - honest!!!!!! Things arent good in Spain, are things any better in the UK??? Apparently they are and of course there are lots of safety nets in the UK. So in many ways, being in Spain is quite precarious - unless you've paid into the system here for a certain length of time you cant claim any unemployment benefit and then its limited, the same with healthcare!! So whatever the plusses and there are a good few, its a very insecure place to be financially, cos believe me, if you have no money, no home, no food, no one cares! its also not cheap to live here anymore.

Anyway, you need a balanced view. Yes, its a lovely place to live, its hot in the summer, (cold in the winter!!), beaches, lots to do, midnight swims, its more relaxed, happier, beautiful scenery, no nanny state....... 

Jo xxxx


----------



## Expat_Family (Oct 1, 2009)

weephillie said:


> Well I was apprehensive about asking questions on a forum and the answers I have been given have confirmed why this was.
> 
> Although knowlege is power and all that and it's good to get information on what you are getting yourself into, sometimes too much info can be bad. It's good to be cautious but we like to have a glass half full rather than half empty.
> 
> ...



I don't wanted to sound to negative. Just wanted to say that it MIGHT be difficult or simply not working in the current market. 
But on the other hand, it COULD work out great for you too.
Just not sure, if YOU alone will have it in your hands.
Be prepared. Try out. If it works it can be wonderful!


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

I thought the replies were fair , reasonable & told it as it is , without trying to put you off . It's a good thing then that Mary hasn't replied yet if you thought they were a bit strong.


----------



## weephillie (Aug 22, 2010)

OMG you've got me worried now ...I hope Mary doesn't read this thread.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> I thought the replies were fair , reasonable & told it as it is , without trying to put you off . It's a good thing then that Mary hasn't replied yet if you thought they were a bit strong.


Hehehehaha
She'll be alright now. I think it's G&T time!!
How are the fireworks going down tonight, Mary??


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Oh, come on over!! Loads of jobs, top wages, top billing. Plenty of work for entertainers, Spaniards have so much money to spend as the economy is booming.
The sun shines all year round, it never rains, everyone speaks English, your children will be welcomed with open arms in the local Spanish schools......Bureaucracy here is a doddle.... 

There, how's that??
No fireworks last night, slept soundly.
Feeling much more positive

(Do not look at PW's other thread....)


----------



## weephillie (Aug 22, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> Oh, come on over!! Loads of jobs, top wages, top billing. Plenty of work for entertainers, Spaniards have so much money to spend as the economy is booming.
> The sun shines all year round, it never rains, everyone speaks English, your children will be welcomed with open arms in the local Spanish schools......Bureaucracy here is a doddle....
> 
> There, how's that??
> ...


That's better!
Everyone made you out to be an ogre ...I think you're fine.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

weephillie said:


> That's better!
> Everyone made you out to be an ogre ...I think you're fine.



Madame Whiplash......that's me!
But I have my kinder moments


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2010)

weephillie said:


> My wife, myself and our 13 year old daughter have made the decision to relocate to Spain, just outside Benidorm. I work as an entertainer so this location would be best for us.
> 
> What is the first step? Do we find a place to live with relevant schools nearby etc. Or do we need to get permission to live in Spain before committing to getting a property?
> 
> ...


Just to let you know this: I have a friend in Benidorm who is one of the top entertainers in town. He performs in a famous bar in Benidorm, which is mostly visited by Brits (he is also British). Apart of this, he is here since 20 years and everyone knows him. I know how much he makes and the bar is only open 10 month a year. He told me that to find work during his two free month is practically impossible. I can tell you that, even considering that he is a very prominent entertainer, his situation is not good. Hard work, little money and never knowing how long it's going to last.


----------



## weephillie (Aug 22, 2010)

Eva33 said:


> Just to let you know this: I have a friend in Benidorm who is one of the top entertainers in town. He performs in a famous bar in Benidorm, which is mostly visited by Brits (he is also British). Apart of this, he is here since 20 years and everyone knows him. I know how much he makes and the bar is only open 10 month a year. He told me that to find work during his two free month is practically impossible. I can tell you that, even considering that he is a very prominent entertainer, his situation is not good. Hard work, little money and never knowing how long it's going to last.


Thanks for that. I have been an entertainer for over 20 years and I know it won't be easy. The uncertainty of how long a job is going to last just goes with the territory in this business. "You're only as good as your last audience" is a very true quote. The money isn't as good as we used to earn but that is right across the board, it's the same in the UK. Just 3 years ago I could charge double what I'm charging now. In Majorca last year it was the same story. The pub and club trade has taken a big hit during the recession. One thing is certain, I am going into this with my eyes wide open. At the end of the day if it doesn't work out, we'll come back to the UK but not without giving it a bloody good go first!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

weephillie said:


> Thanks for that. I have been an entertainer for over 20 years and I know it won't be easy. The uncertainty of how long a job is going to last just goes with the territory in this business. "You're only as good as your last audience" is a very true quote. The money isn't as good as we used to earn but that is right across the board, it's the same in the UK. Just 3 years ago I could charge double what I'm charging now. In Majorca last year it was the same story. The pub and club trade has taken a big hit during the recession. One thing is certain, I am going into this with my eyes wide open. At the end of the day if it doesn't work out, we'll come back to the UK but not without giving it a bloody good go first!


out of interest - if you hit a lean time earnings-wise in the UK, what do you do?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

weephillie said:


> One thing is certain, I am going into this with my eyes wide open. At the end of the day if it doesn't work out, we'll come back to the UK but not without giving it a bloody good go first!


Absolutely!
I believe that's what everyone here wanted, to give you as much background info as possible to help you on your way. It would be very sad to think you wouldn't give it a go, but even sadder if you gave it a go and it didn't work out just because you weren't aware of X.
Keep posting,asking and giving up dates!


----------



## weephillie (Aug 22, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> out of interest - if you hit a lean time earnings-wise in the UK, what do you do?


Well I've been fortunate in the fact that if I have had no work it's only lasted a week or two. There have been times that work has been thin on the ground for a 6 month period. In that time you just tighten your belt and live off your 'rainy day' money. When times are hard we have burgers instead of steak, I have to say there are a lot of burgers being eaten at the moment!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

weephillie said:


> Well I've been fortunate in the fact that if I have had no work it's only lasted a week or two. There have been times that work has been thin on the ground for a 6 month period. In that time you just tighten your belt and live off your 'rainy day' money. When times are hard we have burgers instead of steak, I have to say there are a lot of burgers being eaten at the moment!


ah well, you'll be used to it then

your own 'rainy day money' is all you'll have when not working here in Spain


----------

